# My update :-)



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!

First of all counselling went fine and we are ready to start!!!

I had my chromosone and cystic fibrosis tests done - well worth the £160 we paid as instead of taking 6 weeks, the clinic said 7-10 DAYS tops!!! WOOHOO so that was a big surprise for us!!!

Still waiting for AF but the symptons have started so deffinately on her way. Just waiting for other results coming back and we are ready to start injections!!!

Saving the best till last....

We have already been told we have been accepted onto the egg share scheme!!! and Claire is busy at this second matching us up to a receipient she said!!! omfg 
before long i will be a injectable chik lol

They also said we were very "popular" with my young eggs so hopefully wont be too hard finding a match!!!

So as you can guess we are both over the moon with the outcome and cant believe how fast the ball is rolling!!!

Love Kelly
xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Kelly - Great news !  It took us three weeks from being accepted on egg share scheme to them finding a recipient for me, two couples said no  .  I couldn't understand why but hey ho, I'm starting next Thursday and am dead excited about it all.  Where are you having tx?  I didn't have to pay for CF test as that was charged to the donor recipient which I think was a bit out of order.

Anyway good luck for all that is about to come to us!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya panda
iam at comwell/darlinton!
They getting me a recipiant ready for wen all my results are back which they normally wait til they have all the results but today they told me there doing it now so hopefully there will be one waiting on me woohoo,oh iam wishing u all the luck hun i get very exciting every step i take iam looking to have all my results back in about a weeks time so it will all be on the ball rolling from there 
love kelly


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Kelly - keep us updated then and let us know when you get a match! x Amanda


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yayyyy!!! Kelly what a fab news !!!

OMG you must be sooooo excited








Knowing my flamin luck I'll get knocked back because any potential recipients won't want my eggs because they'll be too 'old and doddery'. At nearly 34 I suppose I'd be classed as an egg share OAP 

Best of luck hunny.









Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya vicki
Yes as u can imagine we are sooo excited we seem to be getting soo close to the actual treatment now,i cud be injecting very soon! Anyways how u getting on with ur bloods? like i says before we were told it only takes about 7-10days for the chromosone and cystic woohooo i was so chuffed wen she says that 34 aint old vicki if they thought for one sec u had "old and doddery" eggs they wudnt even consider putting the age critirea to 35 ur still a young pup   really looking forward to hearing about u wen u phone clinic u thought of wen ur going to give them a call?
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww cheers Kelly,

I'm giving them a call on Monday. GP said he'll do my bloods altogether on Day 3 of my next period (which is another 10 days away   ) and not before.

I can still make an appointment anyway regardless and take it from there.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WOOOHOOO AF ARRIVED  
Finish getting my last 4 tests done now and the blood thief wont catch me for a while
love kelly[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 17:23Hiya girls
Well after all that worrying yesturday about my bloods being took on day5 instead of day3 and after a million phone calls i only realised that my auntie is a nurse and she is taking them for me tomorrow which will be day 3 phew!! Good job aswell cos clinic called and says cannot be taken on day5 thats leaving it too late and will affect my hormone results!But least i have it sorted now and after tomorrow woohooo bloody thief finished with me
thinking of u all
love kelly


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

good luck with the bloods kelly


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank god thats the end of the blood tests pheww! 
I handed it in personally to the pathology and there doing it now  so i shud have the results in about 3 days then thats it-all done! Started the pill today aswell  
GO-GO-GO
Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Goody goody Kelly


----------

